# Looking for a SAT tutor



## Ouzo (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for a SAT tutor math or English. I live in Maadi. Please let me know if you know somebody. Thanks


----------



## nshakir (May 22, 2015)

Good Day Ouzo, I do know someone in Mokattam, Cairo. An Engineer, presently in school in Cairo. He's American, Speaks Arabic fluently, tutors other students. A "NO Nonsense" adult. If you are interested in speaking with him I will contact him. Perhaps your initial contact can be by phone or email?


----------



## Ouzo (Apr 17, 2015)

Can you send me his number ASAP please??!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Ouzo said:


> Can you send me his number ASAP please??!



Neither of you have made enough posts to enable the PM facility and private information is not allowed on the forum.


----------



## nshakir (May 22, 2015)

*First Post a Misstep*



hurghadapat said:


> Neither of you have made enough posts to enable the PM facility and private information is not allowed on the forum.



I must apologize for any ignorance I had in the initial use of this site. It was not my intention to cause problems or disregard the rules of use. I thought I was responding to the member by email, because of the format. I was wrong. I will investigate, the email possibilities, further. Thank you, nshakir


----------



## nshakir (May 22, 2015)

*SAT Tutor Info. request*



Ouzo said:


> Can you send me his number ASAP please??!



I believe you are now able to retrieve my email address. Send this request, again, by email. Sorry for the delay but the rules must be followed.


----------

